# أُحِسُّ - أُحِبُّ / أَحِسُّ - أَحِبُّ



## Arabic_Police_999

هل عند إستخدام الفعل حسّ و حبّ في المضارع
تقولون أُحِسُّ و أُحِبُّ  بضم الهمزة أم أَحِسَُ و أَحِبُّ بفتح الهمزة 
لقد بحث في كل المصادر من الحديث و القرآن و المعاجم العربية القديمة
ولاحظت أن الصيغتين حسّ و أحسّ بالماضي موجودة و لكن عند المضارع لم أجد إلا أُحسُّ بالضم
فجاب بظني أن العرب قديما لا تفرق بين الفعلين في المضارع لإعطائهم نفس المعني لأن المخاطب يستطيع أن يفرق بين كون الإحساس ذاتي المنشأ(حسّ) أو غير ذاتي المنشأ (أَحَسَّ) بينما في الماضي لا يستطيع المخاطب التفرقة فلذلك فرقت العرب
نفس المبدأ علي الفعلين حبَّ و أحبَّ
هل من مجيب يدحض تسائلي و الشكر مقدم


----------



## barkoosh

مضارع حَبَّ و حَسَّ هو أَحبّ و أَحسّ (بفتح الهمزة) وذلك لأن الماضي ثلاثيّ. غير أنه ليس من الشائع استعمال الماضي الثلاثي في هذين الفعلين، بل يكثر القول: أَحَبَّ أُحِبُّ و أَحَسَّ أُحِسُّ (الصيغة الرباعية للفعلين).
ورد في المعجم الكبير لمجمع اللغة العربية:
وـــ [حَبَّ] فلانًا: أَحَبَّه، وهو قليلُ الاستعمالِ، وكَثُر في الاستعمالِ: أَحَبَّ.


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

شكرا جزيلا


----------

